# Why the hell we don't shoot down US planes?



## Eugene (Oct 25, 2018)

I am angry as never before. 
US plane was coordinating terrorists' drones attack against Russian base in Syria. 
All the drones are shot down but American plane - not. Why, damn? Terrorists must be punished!!!
Kremlin Alarmed by Report That U.S. Led Drone Attack on Russian Base in Syria
But more detailed article is here: Kremlin alarmed by MoD report that US spy plane coordinated drone attack on Russia's Syria base

I am absolutely sure that Americans are cowards. As soon as they get kicked they stop their aggression.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 25, 2018)

Probably for the same reason the U.S. doesn't shoot down Russian planes despite the fact Russians attack American troops in Syria.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 25, 2018)

Eugene said:


> I am angry as never before.
> US plane was coordinating terrorists' drones attack against Russian base in Syria.
> All the drones are shot down but American plane - not. Why, damn? Terrorists must be punished!!!
> Kremlin Alarmed by Report That U.S. Led Drone Attack on Russian Base in Syria
> ...


I wonder how much noise there would be if _Russian drones _attacked American base in Syria.

BTW, American military presence in Syria has been violating the International law. According to that law you have to have UN permission or to be invited by Syrian government (like Russia).

P.S. Trump and Putin agreed to meet in Paris on Nov,11. There obviously will be provocations before that meeting. The incident in Syria may be just one of them.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 25, 2018)

Eugene said:


> I am angry as never before.
> US plane was coordinating terrorists' drones attack against Russian base in Syria.
> All the drones are shot down but American plane - not. Why, damn? Terrorists must be punished!!!
> Kremlin Alarmed by Report That U.S. Led Drone Attack on Russian Base in Syria
> ...


have you guys figured out how to make washing machines yet?...just asking...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 25, 2018)

Avoiding getting a boot up your ass


----------



## Eugene (Oct 25, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Probably for the same reason the U.S. doesn't shoot down Russian planes despite the fact Russians attack American troops in Syria.


Which is correct, Russians do really attack American troops in Syria as they are called ISIS, An Nusra, etc. But be sure, Syria will be cleared soon out of that American crap.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 25, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Probably for the same reason the U.S. doesn't shoot down Russian planes despite the fact Russians attack American troops in Syria.
> ...



Riiiiiight.

Russia is backing a President that is using illegal chemical weapons AGAINST HIS OWN PEOPLE.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 25, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Good thing Obama and kerry asked them nicely to remove all the WMDs .


----------



## Eugene (Oct 25, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


None of the cases were proved. Only blaming and wide spreading of propaganda. 
Asad gave all his chemical weapon to USA in 2013.
Asad didn't have reasons to use chemical weapon as his army was winning.
But terrorists backed by USA used chemical weapon  so that NATO had motives for strikes against Syrian army and anti Assad propaganda.
In Duma some chemical attack happened, international investigators arrived but USA didn't allow them to work and launched dozens of missiles... USA didn't need truth but only motives!


----------



## Eugene (Oct 25, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


What about bacteriological weapon?
USA killed more than 30 people in Georgia in their base researching new types of bac.weapon. Is it ok?


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 25, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...



September 11.. US military and private contractors might have conducted secret experiments involving humans at a laboratory in Georgia, *the former Georgian Security Minister, Igor Giorgadze told a news conference in Moscow* .

"Even the first glance at a portion of documents - and my friends in Georgia have shipped hundreds and thousands of pages of documents to me - shows the biologists from the US army medicine group in Georgia and private contractors might have really conducted secret experiments over Georgian citizens at the Richard Lugar laboratory," he said.

The laboratory has the official title of the Richard Lugar Center for Public Health Research and Russian defense experts say the fields of its activities look highly suspicious.

"A whole range of experiments involving my fellow-Georgians had lethal finales," Giorgadze said, adding that he had a list of about 30 people, who had taken courses of treatment at the Lugar center and had died of hepatitis C later.

He said this information referred to just one month, namely, December 2015. "Most notably, the documents show 24 people of the group of 30 died on the same day," he said.

"The data for 2016 speaks of 30 deceased in April and another thirteen, in August," Giorgadze said. "*The highly bewildering thing is the word ‘undetermined’ in the box on the cause of death. There were no investigations as regards the causes of those individuals’ deaths*."
Former Georgian minister says US held suspicious experiments at lab in Georgia


Documents (in English, you can easily find them among other languages text)  at:

https:/ /samartali.net

http:/ /ge2018.wordpress.com

I had to separate 2 links above because they contain Russian letters and the system does NOT allow me to post those links.

_*Bulgarian investigative journalist (documents and maps included) : *_

Bio warfare scientists using diplomatic cover test man-made viruses at Pentagon bio laboratories in 25 countries across the world. These US bio-laboratories are funded by the Defense Threat Reduction Agency (DTRA) under a $ 2.1 billion military program– Cooperative Biological Engagement Program (CBEP), and are located in former Soviet Union countries such *as Georgia and Ukraine*, the Middle East, South East Asia and Africa.
The Pentagon Bio-Weapons

Kirillov noted that the US-based Gilead Sciences, in which *former US Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld is a key shareholder, manufactured the drug.*

"In fact, the simultaneous death of a large number of volunteers is reason to believe that a *highly toxic chemical drug or a highly lethal biological agent was assessed under the guise of medical treatment at the Lugar Center*," the general said.

Despite the deaths of 24 patients in December 2015 alone when the Sovaldi drug was tested, "this clinical research was continued in violation of international standards and contrary to the patients’ wishes," which "led to the death of 49 more people."

"*Even during widespread epidemics at in-patient infection clinics, such a large number of lethal cases has never been recorded*," the general said.
Russia wants answers from US, Georgia on bioweapons at Lugar Center

THE PENTAGON BIO-WEAPONS
*Direct violation of Convention on the Prohibition of the Development, Production and Stockpiling of Bacteriological (Biological) and Toxin Weapons and on their Destruction*
Biological Weapons – UNODA


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 25, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...



Chemical weapons can easily be made, and there is no way of knowing if Assad game all the chemical weapons he had other than his word and that of the Russian government... neither of whom can be trusted.


----------



## Silent Warrior (Oct 25, 2018)

The Russian government and the US government decided to race their fastest cars against each other. The US car won. It was reported in the US news that the US had won. It was reported in the Russian news that the Russian car finished second, but the US car was next to last. Stratford57 and eugene ignorantly swallowed it hook line and sinker and proudly proclaimed their superiority.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 25, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> have you guys figured out how to make washing machines yet?...just asking...


Since you guys have figured out how to make washing machines, why won't you make them fly to the Space Station instead of asking Russia for a ride? Just asking...


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 25, 2018)

Eugene said:


> I am angry as never before.
> US plane was coordinating terrorists' drones attack against Russian base in Syria.
> All the drones are shot down but American plane - not. Why, damn? Terrorists must be punished!!!
> Kremlin Alarmed by Report That U.S. Led Drone Attack on Russian Base in Syria
> ...






Not a student of history, eh?


----------



## Eugene (Oct 25, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


The last side I will ever believe is USA!
Always lying,  never respecting the law, nation led by murders and terrorists with the only God - money.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 25, 2018)

Silent Warrior said:


> The Russian government and the US government decided to race their fastest cars against each other. The US car won. It was reported in the US news that the US had won. It was reported in the Russian news that the Russian car finished second, but the US car was next to last. Stratford57 and eugene ignorantly swallowed it hook line and sinker and proudly proclaimed their superiority.


That is exactly how your propaganda works. 
You all know it was USA to win ww2 thanks to propaganda;
You all know it was Russia to attack Georgia in 2008, though international investigation concluded it was Georgia to start aggression;
You all know it was Russia to shot down MH17;
You all know Russia interfered US elections;
...
You all know whatever your masses want you to know and you do not need any proves...just their word.


----------



## miketx (Oct 25, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Silent Warrior said:
> 
> 
> > The Russian government and the US government decided to race their fastest cars against each other. The US car won. It was reported in the US news that the US had won. It was reported in the Russian news that the Russian car finished second, but the US car was next to last. Stratford57 and eugene ignorantly swallowed it hook line and sinker and proudly proclaimed their superiority.
> ...


We all know you're another troll, obviously still in training.


----------



## sparky (Oct 25, 2018)

Eugene said:


> You all know whatever your masses want you to know and you do not need any proves...just their word.



Doesn't that apply to communist countries too Eugene?

~S~


----------



## Silent Warrior (Oct 25, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Silent Warrior said:
> 
> 
> > The Russian government and the US government decided to race their fastest cars against each other. The US car won. It was reported in the US news that the US had won. It was reported in the Russian news that the Russian car finished second, but the US car was next to last. Stratford57 and eugene ignorantly swallowed it hook line and sinker and proudly proclaimed their superiority.
> ...



I feel sorry for you.  You believe whatever your state run media tells you and don't have any idea how to think for yourself. There is much propaganda in the news, but unfortunately you are unable to tell the difference between facts and propaganda.  Go ahead and continue to spout your childish ideas.  Perhaps someday you will be able to grow up and think for yourself.  In the mean time all I can do is offer you my sympathy for your inability to think.  I hope you get better.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 25, 2018)

Silent Warrior said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > Silent Warrior said:
> ...


Your Media keeps telling you about "democratic Ukraine occupied by Putin" . Guess what, I'm from Ukraine and we DO NOT see any Russian occupants there but what we do see is a lot of American officials controlling Kiev puppet anti-constitutional government . Long story short: Deep State with the hands of Obama, Soros, McCain, Nuland and other Democrats organized a coup in 2014 and overthrew the duly elected president replacing him with their puppets. The Constitution of Ukraine allows to elect the next president if:
1. the current president is dead;
2. the current president is insane;
3. the current president refused to be a president.
Neither above has happened. So, you, American taxpayers, have been paying your money to support illegal organization in Ukraine which Deep State has planted. Besides, Nazis in Ukraine have been breeding quicker than rabbits. But... your Media fails to report you about that for some reason. As well as it fails to report you about lots of human rights violations in "democratic Ukraine". They sure need you ignorant. Why? Because ignorant people a a lot easier to manipulate.

Do not question Eugene why he knows more than you do. Question your government and your Media why *you don't know* what's really going on in the world.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 25, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > have you guys figured out how to make washing machines yet?...just asking...
> ...


in a few years maybe sooner you will be riding with us again....now can you guys make can openers yet?.....


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 25, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


I'll believe it when I see it. Meanwhile keep enjoying your washing machines.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 25, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...


at least we do laundry here....you guys still use wash boards?.....


----------



## Eugene (Oct 25, 2018)

sparky said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > You all know whatever your masses want you to know and you do not need any proves...just their word.
> ...


Could you please name the communist countries. 
There are only 2 in my reality (N.Korea and China) but looks like you live in some other parallel world. 
Until you, most of western population is so uneducated and ignorant you are sheep easy to be manipulated by your authorities


----------



## Eugene (Oct 25, 2018)

Silent Warrior said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > Silent Warrior said:
> ...


Nice words but they should be directed to you not me. 
All I know is based on real facts or even own experience while you get it only from media which is a tool of your authorities for manipulating


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2018)

Eugene said:


> I am angry as never before.
> US plane was coordinating terrorists' drones attack against Russian base in Syria.
> All the drones are shot down but American plane - not. Why, damn? Terrorists must be punished!!!
> Kremlin Alarmed by Report That U.S. Led Drone Attack on Russian Base in Syria
> ...


You don’t shoot down US planes because we are the most powerful fucking military in the history of mankind and you don’t want to fuck with us


----------



## Eugene (Oct 25, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Ha! We have washing machines in every home while in USA you prefer go to laundry...you are afraid of washing machines in own residences


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...


----------



## Eugene (Oct 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > I am angry as never before.
> ...


You never had wars, you do not know what the war really is@
That is why you are unable to fight. 
You all believe that technology can win but your technology can easily be switched off which was demonstrated in the Black Sea to your ship Donald Cook.
That is why you do all your reckless provocation pushing the world towards nuclear war and the total end. 
And only calm and wise reaction of Russian government allows us still to stay alive.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Your wife? Mom? Sister?


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


>


Must be a picture from the USSR times. My grandmother used to do her laundry like that.

Poor people, you are stuck in USSR times when it comes to Russia. Urgently, buy tickets and go and see modern Russia.  Take some heart pills to prevent you from heart attack when you see how real Russia differs from what your lying Media has been telling you about her.


----------



## Tehon (Oct 25, 2018)

Eugene said:


> And only calm and wise reaction of Russian government allows us still to stay alive.


You answered your own op.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2018)

idlib province problem............Russia is claiming they are ours and the tensions over that area are still high..........

Kremlin accuses U.S. of drone attack on Russian air base in Syria

Russia has documented more than 50 attempts to launch drones from Idlib at the Khmeimim air base since August, according to a Russian diplomatic source. This comes amid the Idlib agreement signed in mid-September between Russia and Turkey that halted a planned Syrian-regime offensive to retake Idlib province from the rebels and extremists. Instead heavy weapons are being withdrawn from part of the rebel enclave and the extremist Hayat Tahrir al-Sham is supposed to be removed from a demilitarized zone.

Idlib Province is near the Khmeimim air base and the drone attacks have come from there over the last months. That the rebels have used drones is not disputed, but Moscow’s allegations that the US is behind these attacks is a new claim.

“These groups are used by the US so that the situation in Idlib remains unsettled,” the diplomatic source said. “Drones are launched by militants from several groups which do not adhere to truce terms.”


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2018)

Eugene said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...


The current Russian military is a shell of its former Soviet strength

They have second rate equipment that is poorly maintained. The Russian soldier is poorly trained and has low morale. It’s Navy can barely steam out under its own power 

They are capabale of defeating Crimea but are not in the league of modern military powers


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 25, 2018)

z





Eugene said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...


bacteriological weapons?  Isn't it against the Geneva Convention for Russia to send its whores to a war zone?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2018)

Eugene said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...



At least she is cleaning. Most Russians are lucky to see a shower once a week. They seem happy that way


----------



## Eugene (Oct 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I hope, your authorities think the same way.
The easier it would be for us to liberate North America and the earth in common


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2018)

Turkey warns Russia an attack on Idlib will turn it into ‘lake of blood’

Speaking hours after a three-way summit in Tehran at which the Turkish president, Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, pleaded with Russia and Iran to halt any forthcoming offensive, Erdoğan ramped up his rhetoric, insisting Ankara would not participate in “furthering the interests of Bashar al-Assad”.

Vladimir Putin had earlier rejected Erdoğan’s calls for a ceasefire in Idlib, the last opposition stronghold in Syria. The Russian president holds the key to the forthcoming operation – the most significant in a series of Russian and Iranian-led victories across the country.

“We will neither watch from the sidelines nor participate in such a game,” Erdoğan said in a message on Twitter. Turkish government spokesman Ibrahim Kalin said on Saturday: “Idlib is a ticking bomb. We can turn it off and start a new process in Syria if the international community gets serious about the Syrian war and shows that they do care about the Syrian people.” Meanwhile, Russian jets renewed their bombardment of southern Idlib, intensively attacking the city of al-Habit, killing four people. Russian jets also struck in the east of the province.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2018)

Modern Russia






Very nice!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2018)

Eugene said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...


You can’t even liberate your own country. 

Russian military is incable of taking the fight outside its own borders. NATO would squash you like a bug....China too

Don’t even think about messing with the US


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 25, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



That's false. A Russian bomb hit a "rebel" chemical weapons depot is what happened last time.

But yeah, we don't shoot Russian planes down and they don't shoot ours. I don't understand why the US isn't backing Syria. Before you get your American Flag panties in a bunch, I've been following this thing for 5 years and have done my research into the ideologies over there.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 25, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Turkey warns Russia an attack on Idlib will turn it into ‘lake of blood’
> 
> Speaking hours after a three-way summit in Tehran at which the Turkish president, Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, pleaded with Russia and Iran to halt any forthcoming offensive, Erdoğan ramped up his rhetoric, insisting Ankara would not participate in “furthering the interests of Bashar al-Assad”.
> 
> ...



Russia and Turkey agree to create buffer zone in Syria's Idlib | Reuters

Russia and Turkey have already agreed how to avoid the lake of blood. More than a month ago.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2018)

The problem is that idlib is massed with the remains of those against Assad.........mixed with the crap in the region......3 to 3.5 million refugees there...........

Syria wanting to attack it..........Turkey not wanting millions running there way..........but Turkey has aided the FSA.......to overthrow Assad.........Now they have changed course and are in Pandora's Box...........the ones they supported are there.......as are millions who packed into the region who basically don't want Assad in power either..........

So Syria wants to kill them............and Turkey doesn't want them killed, and at the same time doesn't want the refugees..........

Syria is a TOTAL clusterfuck.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2018)

The Russian equivalent of McDonalds


----------



## Eugene (Oct 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


one more fact put into your head by your propaganda...

Even in the 11th century Anna, a daughter of russian tsar Yaroslav who was a French queen surprised european elites with her knowledges and love to stay clean and washed while they prefered nt to wash at all believing it was harmfull and who used hairbrush for combing out lice.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey warns Russia an attack on Idlib will turn it into ‘lake of blood’
> ...


Yet the drones are supposedly coming out of the idlib area...........and counter attacks by Russian planes are reported as well.........There is no doubt that FSA remnants are still there...........and that Syria wants their territory back.........

So we are in a Catch 22 hell hole.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 25, 2018)

Eugene said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...



Russia needs to worry about Russia. Make no mistake, US will kick your ass up and down the block.

Come try to liberate me, boy! Many here are just like me, too.


----------



## Tehon (Oct 25, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


We're not all assholes like you, boy.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 25, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> idlib province problem............Russia is claiming they are ours and the tensions over that area are still high..........
> 
> Kremlin accuses U.S. of drone attack on Russian air base in Syria
> 
> ...



What if they acquired the drones in Libya? I think that's very plausible.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 25, 2018)

Tehon said:


> We're not all assholes like you, boy.





Communist faggots such as yourself are an extreme minority in America, most of us work and hunt and have guns.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2018)

Eugene said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...



11 th century is where Russian hygiene stands today 
Have you discovered the wonders of toilet paper yet?


----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 25, 2018)

Is the OP one of those trolls Hillary supporters fell for?

-Geaux


----------



## Eugene (Oct 25, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Turkey warns Russia an attack on Idlib will turn it into ‘lake of blood’
> 
> Speaking hours after a three-way summit in Tehran at which the Turkish president, Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, pleaded with Russia and Iran to halt any forthcoming offensive, Erdoğan ramped up his rhetoric, insisting Ankara would not participate in “furthering the interests of Bashar al-Assad”.
> 
> ...


very old info...about a month ago

Do you know why so many talks about Idlib? Because many US and european instructors stay there together their fosterlings - terrorists.
USA never hesitated bombing Raqqa and Mossul though a lot of civilians remained there but Aleppo and Idlib is widely protected in your media. Never thought why?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > idlib province problem............Russia is claiming they are ours and the tensions over that area are still high..........
> ...


The FSA was helped by the United States, Turkey and Saudi Arabia................the goal of the past .......to take him out.........changed under Trump......

Obama was funneling money in there.........so was Turkey and the Saudi's.............Their goal was to take Assad out............now those fighting there under the old rules are ISOLATED and trapped in Idlib...................and nobody really knows what to do with them.......Can't go to Syria.......they want to kill them........can't go to Turkey ...........they don't want them............

So now we a 3 million people problem...............what to do with them now..............hell of a fine mess we have there


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2018)

Eugene said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey warns Russia an attack on Idlib will turn it into ‘lake of blood’
> ...


A month isn't that old and was put in there for explaining the problem..............

I never agreed to taking out Assad.......because I'm not into being a Vacuum cleaner Salesman...........but the U.S. did in fact........help those against Assad for U.S. policy under Obama...............since then..........Trump has refused...........and now the remaining are trapped with no one knowing what to do with them.


----------



## Tehon (Oct 25, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Nothing changed under Trump.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2018)

Tehon said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


BS.............He no longer agreed with the path of taking out Assad as Obama did.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 25, 2018)

Tehon said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


It's not quite right. Russians say it's now easier to coordinate the actions in Syria,


----------



## Tehon (Oct 25, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Nothing changed. We are still there, biding our time.


----------



## Tehon (Oct 25, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


This may be the case. But the US hasn't given up yet.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2018)

Tehon said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


Biding our time for what.............WWIII..........explain................

And while your at it...........there are 3 million there trapped.............what should the world do about that..........Create a new country.........LOL


----------



## Eugene (Oct 25, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


The best decision is for USA to leave. 2-3 months will pass and piece comes to Syria.
USA is the one burning the region...with help of Saudis and Israel.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 25, 2018)

Tehon said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


I remember Trump has announced pulling the troops out of Syria in spring. Immediately he was attacked by Soros puppets in Congress so badly that he had to forget about that decision which would have been great for  USA, Russia, Syria and even EU with their refugees problems. Deep State keeps cutting Trump's freedom of good decisions quite a bit.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2018)

Eugene said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...


Will it............I don't think it's that easy..............and in regards to us leaving.......... I have no problem with that now that ISIS is about wrapped up.

Will Syria then invade......with Russian support and cause a potential conflict with Turkey.........who don't want those masses coming their way.........

Turkey was behind the movement to take out Assad........we all know that...........but now...........what to do with the 3 million there........

Let them die..........or what..........


----------



## Eugene (Oct 25, 2018)

rightwinger 
you're a real troll
all your childish far from real posts of garbage do not worth to be answered though I can say in short that those pictures are either too old, from the times pro-american Yeltsyn was ruling and ruining Russia or not from Russia at all...like dancing men...they are some arabic, as I can judge by how they look and what they have in the background.
That was my last answer to you as I am not psycologist to cure you


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 25, 2018)

I don't understand why the US is allies with Erdogan, he's no good.

I say let Russia and Syria kill ISIS and fuck the Turks that are there, too. They're ISIS too, fuck it.

Turkey has no business being in Syria.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 25, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


About 2 million refugees have already returned back to Aleppo and Damascus thanks to Russia help to make that territory more or less safe and calm.
So will happen to the rest territories after they are cleaned out of terrorists.
The only thing USA must do is stop sanctions against Syria. Civillians cannot get food, medicine and materials for construction and industry while terrorists have everything of high class quality from Israel and EU.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2018)

Eugene said:


> rightwinger
> you're a real troll
> all your childish far from real posts of garbage do not worth to be answered though I can say in short that those pictures are either too old, from the times pro-american Yeltsyn was ruling and ruining Russia or not from Russia at all...like dancing men...they are some arabic, as I can judge by how they look and what they have in the background.
> That was my last answer to you as I am not psycologist to cure you




Let’s look at it this way Eugene. 
You take on the US Military and we will be marching down Red Square and stealing your women within a month


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 25, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> I don't understand why the US is allies with Erdogan, he's no good.


And I wonder why US is allies with Saudis, you certainly can't call them good either especially after that ugly *planned* assassination. But.. billions of dollars contracts and controlling the oil prices must be making them look like angels.

Saudi Arabian Prosecutors Now Say Jamal Khashoggi's Killing Was Planned


----------



## Tehon (Oct 25, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Iran, Russia and Turkey came up with an idea on how to solve the crisis. The question is, why is Trump still maintaining a presence there and getting in the way. Only he can answer that.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> I don't understand why the US is allies with Erdogan, he's no good.
> 
> I say let Russia and Syria kill ISIS and fuck the Turks that are there, too. They're ISIS too, fuck it.
> 
> Turkey has no business being in Syria.


I've never liked Erdogan........I've heard his speeches...........there's nothing to like.

We have no real interest strategically there.......We sure as hell don't need it or want Syria..........but killing off ISIS was a Strategic goal........but our past strategy was to take out Assad........which has changed..........Trump is honestly just trying to get us out.............but Idlib has us in a bind because so many people are trapped..........and leave's us with a real shitty situation........because a lot of them that are trapped were there to take out Assad............

So.......what to do with 3 million people that nobody wants anymore.........serious problem.


----------



## depotoo (Oct 25, 2018)

Notice the operative word ~might~ have.   Not they did.  





Stratford57 said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


----------



## Tehon (Oct 25, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Trump is President, Stratford. If we are still in Syria it is because he wants us there.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 25, 2018)

Tehon said:


> Iran, Russia and Turkey came up with an idea on how to solve the crisis. The question is, why is Trump still maintaining a presence there and getting in the way. Only he can answer that.


You need to ask the Congress which is full of Soros puppets and who keeps hobbling Trump for almost 2 years. And yes, Iran, Turkey and Russia would have solved the crisis if Deep State were not in their way. The Swamp appeared to be a lot deeper and wider than we all thought.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2018)

Eugene said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...



https://www.treasury.gov/resource-center/sanctions/Programs/Documents/syria.pdf
GENERAL LICENSES Certain types of activities and transactions which would otherwise be prohibited with respect to Syria have been authorized by general licenses, subject to certain conditions and limitations. Those licensed activities and transactions include: • The exportation and reexportation of items to Syria from the United States. or by U.S. persons to any person, including the Government of Syria, whose property or interests in property are blocked, provided that the Department of Commerce has licensed or otherwise authorized the export of those items; • Noncommercial, personal remittances to or from Syria or on behalf of individuals ordinarily resident in Syria, as long as the transfer is not by, to, or through the Government of Syria or any other person whose property and interests in property are blocked; • Transactions related to U.S. persons residing in Syria; • The export and reexport of services in support of humanitarian and other not-for-profit activities in Syria by U.S. and third-country non-governmental organizations; and • Certain transactions related to intellectual property protection.


Humanitarian aid is not blocked........but all else is blocked...........including oil.............so food is allowed for sale there.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger
> ...


Why are you so hard up to  provoke a War with Russia.............still butt hurt over Hillary.........LOL


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why the US is allies with Erdogan, he's no good.
> ...


We are PEGGED to the Petro dollar..........Saudi Arabia helps control the price of oil GLOBALLY............Also holds bonds...........China has already Depegged the dollar..............BRIC which includes Russia is also trying to change the currency basket.............Depegging the Dollar across the globe would frag us.........because of our debt.   and lead to WWIII.


----------



## Tehon (Oct 25, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


The only reason these countries want to drop the dollar is because the US uses it as a weapon.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2018)

Tehon said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


They made a deal to demilitarize Idlib...............but FSA seems to still be attacking from there.........and Russia appears to be hitting them back..........Turkey has threatened action in Idlib to prevent the trapped people from flooding their way............

The deal is shaky................Not to mention that Iran fired on the Golan Heights not long ago........trying to start another war??


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 25, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


And stupid and counter productive sanctions may affect US dollar as well.

Aug 14:

*Sergey Lavrov: *Sanctions are illegal and undermine every principle of global trade and the principles upheld by UN resolutions, according to which unilateral measures of economic coercion are illegitimate.

I’m confident that *such a gross abuse of the role of the US dollar as a world reserve currency will undermine that role.* To be on the safe side, more and more countries, even the ones that are not affected by US sanctions, will gradually stop using the dollar and rely on more dependable partners with whom they can agree on using their currency.

Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov’s remarks and answers to media questions following a meeting of Turkish ambassadors and permanent representatives at international organisations, Ankara, August 14, 2018


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2018)

Tehon said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


They are still hitting ISIS targets there in a mop up operation...........and we are still assisting Kurds finishing them off...............Now Turkey wants to kill the Kurds..........so does Iran.............they have been killing them in their areas now.........so do we feed the Kurds to the wolves............let them die too........

Let the 3 million die.

It is not so dang easy as you propose it is............


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2018)

Tehon said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...


They want to drop it because it has become TOXIC..........


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 25, 2018)

Eugene said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey warns Russia an attack on Idlib will turn it into ‘lake of blood’
> ...



Sergey Lavrov: We are facilitating the formation of humanitarian corridors and safe zones for civilians. Let me recall that we acted in the same way helping the Syrian army during the liberation of Eastern Aleppo and Eastern Ghouta. I do not want to make comparisons but to paint a complete picture let me recall that there were no local conciliations, and *nobody even tried to establish safety or humanitarian corridors when the Air Force of the US coalition bombed Raqqa and Mosul*. What happened and is still happening in Raqqa is a humanitarian catastrophe. 

Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov’s remarks and replies to media questions during a joint news conference following talks with German Foreign Minister Heiko Maas, Berlin, September 14, 2018


----------



## Tehon (Oct 25, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...


Stop pretending that the USG gives two shits about innocent lives.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...


Sanctions in lue of War.................to those we still consider hostile to us.................

Or those the world says used chemical weapons.......yet the chemical weapons firing is not certain in my book.

In regards to DEPEGGING..............it is why I keep harping on threads lately on what will happen.......which very well could lead to WWIII........It would not be pretty for the world......

And it is not just Gov't debt that is the problem........it is WORLD DEBT at nearly 247 Trillion dollars........much of which is in U.S. currency...

Which is why the IMF always talks about a Global RESET.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2018)

Tehon said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


Stop pretending that the back lash of 3 million lives getting ripped wouldn't matter............Again........Not that easy


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Oct 25, 2018)

Eugene said:


> I am angry as never before.
> US plane was coordinating terrorists' drones attack against Russian base in Syria.
> All the drones are shot down but American plane - not. Why, damn? Terrorists must be punished!!!
> Kremlin Alarmed by Report That U.S. Led Drone Attack on Russian Base in Syria
> ...




How did Afghanistan work out for you cupcake?

Can I get you another Stinger?


----------



## Tehon (Oct 25, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


The Russia/Turkey agreement calls for a demilitarized zone. I trust the countries that have a legitimate reason to bring this thing to a satisfactory conclusion more than I trust the one country who is there illegitimately.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 25, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Don't you think you need to provide some solid evidence for using chemical weapons for sanctions? That White Helmets staged video CAN NOT be an evidence, the kids who participated in it are not only alive but even told the press how White Helmets grabbed them and started pouring water on them.

American journalist Pearson Sharp:

One America News reporter Pearson Sharp visited the war-torn town of Douma outside the capital of Damascus, looking for evidence of a chemical attack. However, residents there deny the claims of an attack, and say it was staged to help the rebels escape.

"When I asked [the doctors at the hospital] what they thought the chemical attack was, they told me --all of them told me-- that it was staged by the rebels who are occupying the town at the time. They said it was a fabrication and a hoax an when I asked them why, they told me it was because the rebels were desperate, and they needed a ploy to get the Syrian army off their backs so they could escape," Sharp reported.

Video:


OAN Reporter In Syria Finds No Evidence Of Chemical Weapon Attack In Douma=

This^ was told by a true American journalist, who wanted to know the truth and to deliver it to you, the people. The other Western "journalists" seem to tend to avoid the truth rather than to look for it. And it's *a shame.*


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2018)

Tehon said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


ISIS formed due to a civil war between Sunni versus Shia..............and those let go by Iraq from the prison camps........moved to Syria and began the caliphate.............

The region is on fire as the balance of power has shifted RELIGIOUSLY................to Islamic groups vying for power of the region.........which is why some wanted Assad gone........to balance the region for THEOLOGY..................turned into a blood bath.........It hasn't ended.....

If we leave doesn't mean it will end either...........and I want us gone...........but their is a serious problem there as I have stated.........what to do with all those remaining people...........

That is a serious problem..........no matter how anybody white washes it.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...


I found some plausible and some not.............

I looked at as much information as I could back then...............but also understood that the policy under Obama wanted to take Assad out.   Just as I understood Turkey did to.............

I don't think Trump wants to stay there......not at all........but he's in a political bind over the issues I discussed.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...


I don’t advocate a war with Russia

They have enough problems without us kicking their butts


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You are trolling them...........easy to see..........

Is there not enough death and destruction going on today for you........


----------



## Eugene (Oct 25, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why the US is allies with Erdogan, he's no good.
> ...


Don't be so naive!
USA never does anything basing on humanity or any other real values except for money.
They stay there to protect ISIS, created by them for certain purposes


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Damn....you ARE the sharpest crayon


----------



## depotoo (Oct 25, 2018)

Eugene said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 25, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...


funny i got one.....can you back that up?....or is this just rusky talk?...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


russian tp...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 25, 2018)

Eugene said:


> rightwinger
> you're a real troll
> all your childish far from real posts of garbage do not worth to be answered though I can say in short that those pictures are either too old, from the times pro-american Yeltsyn was ruling and ruining Russia or not from Russia at all...like dancing men...they are some arabic, as I can judge by how they look and what they have in the background.
> That was my last answer to you as I am not psycologist to cure you


you started this thread genie.....that kinda makes you a troll yourself.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 25, 2018)

Eugene said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...


why dont russia feed them and get them the stuff they need?....not high class stuff is it?...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 25, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


is eugene the rumpkin who started this thread also trolling?......


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 25, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Let me remind you, smartas*, it was NOT Russia who bombed and ruined Syria, Libya, Iraq and created ISIS. It was USA. So, please, thank Russia for cleaning your mess in Syria and start sending *your* money for restoring what you destroyed. It would make a lot more sense than to waste your taxpayers' money on breeding Nazis in my home country of Ukraine.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 25, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Humanitarian aid is not blocked........but all else is blocked...........including oil.............so food is allowed for sale there.


Try to survive without medicine...you and your family. 
At the same time terrorists have modern equipment and drugs produced by USA, Israel, eu.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 25, 2018)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > I am angry as never before.
> ...


What Afghanistan do you mean? 1980s?
That was American aggression!

USSR built a lot of factories, schools and hospitals there, roads, houses for civilians...and everyone was happy except for the USA. 
USA realized that USSR would build good country out of middle age territory and it would show everyone in the world that USSR is good and does it right...that communism is progressive way. So they created Taliban and paid them for fighting.
What we have now in Afghanistan?
No economy, no industry,  no infrastructure. 
World leader in drug production especially after Americans came there.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 25, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Russia does. 
Our soldiers feed them and provide medical care. But it is impossible to feed and cure everyone in need. Rebuilding of the whole country is needed...the country, you bastards ruined.
My sister's husband returned from Syria...he is an officer. My son studies in a class with a boy who's mom was a doctor killed in Syria...
So please don't try to tell me your fairy tales. I better listen to real witness


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 25, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...



That was then, this is now. We have a real leader now. 

Russian toilet:


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 25, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...


Russia has lost about 75 people (15 were recently killed in a plane due to Israeli provocation) trying to clean Obama's mess in Syria. And those 2 doctors Galina and Nadezhda were trying to save Syrian children's lives when their hospital was attacked and they were killed. 
A nurse has died in Aleppo after a field hospital was hit by heavy shelling

All those 75 people are somebody's sons, daughters, fathers. mothers, sisters, brothers. They and thousands more people in Syria  would have been alive if Washington stayed away from destroying the countries in ME.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 25, 2018)

Eugene said:


> I am angry as never before.
> US plane was coordinating terrorists' drones attack against Russian base in Syria.
> All the drones are shot down but American plane - not. Why, damn? Terrorists must be punished!!!
> Kremlin Alarmed by Report That U.S. Led Drone Attack on Russian Base in Syria
> ...


Who is we?


----------



## Eugene (Oct 26, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > I am angry as never before.
> ...


The Earth's only hope!
Nation that regularly saves the world!
Those who never lost any wars and who always win over evil!


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 26, 2018)

Eugene said:


> The Earth's only hope!
> Nation that regularly saves the world!
> Those who never lost any wars and who always win over evil!


So who is we?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 26, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...




You never heard of Afghanistan, comrade?


----------



## Eugene (Oct 26, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...


Dear writer, I invite you to return several posts back and start being reader as well.
Afghanistan is the brightest example of American degradation and it is also an example that Russians were wise enough not to start big war and just leave.
And I do confess that ruling of the USSR in late 1970s and 1980s was terrible. In fact we didn't have good leader after Stalin until Putin came.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 26, 2018)

Eugene said:


> I am angry as never before.
> US plane was coordinating terrorists' drones attack against Russian base in Syria.
> All the drones are shot down but American plane - not. Why, damn? Terrorists must be punished!!!
> Kremlin Alarmed by Report That U.S. Led Drone Attack on Russian Base in Syria
> ...


So lets get this straight Ivan, the cowards are the ones shooting down your planes? and the brave are the ones who stand by and watch?


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 26, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Afghanistan is the brightest example of American degradation and it is also an example that Russians were wise enough not to start big war and just leave.


Just leave? sounds like a victory of the brave doesn't it?



> And I do confess that ruling of the USSR in late 1970s and 1980s was terrible. In fact we didn't have good leader after Stalin until Putin came.


Stalin? man that is one of the saddest claims in the history of mankind.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 26, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > Afghanistan is the brightest example of American degradation and it is also an example that Russians were wise enough not to start big war and just leave.
> ...



 The sarcasm actually translated on the internet that time!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 26, 2018)

Eugene said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Protect ISIS?  Are you seriously that stupid?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Oct 26, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...




It sure didn't seem like the Mudjahadeen were happy.

Everybody hates commies cuz.

That is why Reagan broke up the USSR homey.

Deal wid it.

Are you a commie?


----------



## Eugene (Oct 26, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


May be I am stupid but Madjaheds, Taliban, Al Qaeda were created by USA. 
In Syria USA was caught supplying terrorists with food and weapon. Now terrorists use drones which cannot be produced without western spare parts. 
Several times USA helped terrorists to escape dangerous places...

Of course it will never be said in your media! But try to look for news from alternative sources. 

And I greatly doubt you will not make same conclusions.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 26, 2018)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


I do not belong to any party. 
Communists are not hated by all, just by those who do not know their ideology and who blindly believes mainstream media. 
Communism was very popular in Europe in 1950s and in the USA. But you...free country started terror against them and since that time lying propaganda about communism.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 26, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > Afghanistan is the brightest example of American degradation and it is also an example that Russians were wise enough not to start big war and just leave.
> ...


Yes, just left. Not willing for big war there. And Afghans still remember and respect Russians...and still use hospitals, schools and houses built by them.

Stalin was not as bad as many say about him. 
Which is more important he was genius leader who could industrialize huge country, get it prepared for the war, won the war which nobody could do neither Brits nor Americans or French. And he could rebuild totally ruined country in 1950s.
After his death all his belongings were just clothes and papers. He was living and working only for his country not for himself.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 26, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...


Well, we're getting away from the point, shooting down American planes...you are asking Americans why you do not do that, you should be explaining why you do not do that.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 26, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > I am angry as never before.
> ...


No John, cowards are pindos who can fight only against banana states. Those who cry like baby each time they get their ask kicked. Those who can fight only by drones and missiles...quite like computer game.

Soon...very soon you will be ashamed with your pindos' "bravery"


----------



## Eugene (Oct 26, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I think we have to!
Shot down that fucking Poseidon 8. Explaine that we suspected it was controlled by terrorists who used it to control drone attack. 
Oh, what American troops were there? We regret and express our condolences.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 26, 2018)

Eugene said:


> I think we have to!
> Shot down that fucking Poseidon 8. Explaine that we suspected it was controlled by terrorists who used it to control drone attack.
> Oh, what American troops were there? We regret and express our condolences.


First you blame us and then you claim we are nowhere to be found...and no need for regret or condolences, we are not the ones dying over there.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Oct 26, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...




So Lenin and Stalin were good dudes?

Mao?

Pol pot?


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 26, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Stalin was not as bad as many say about him.


ok, did he really give orders to shoot retreating troops?


----------



## mdk (Oct 26, 2018)

They only shoot down commercial airliners.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 26, 2018)

Eugene said:


> After his death all his belongings were just clothes and papers. He was living and working only for his country not for himself.


I would imagine that description is true of all soviets under stalin.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...


Syria is YOUR mess

You propped up the evil regime


----------



## Eugene (Oct 26, 2018)

mdk said:


> They only shoot down commercial airliners.


That is exactly whst American like to do. 
Remember Iranian civil Boeing shot down by pindos? And the one who gave that order was later awarded in the White House. 
What about plans for provocation in 1950s in Cuba when you really planned to shot down own plane so that it was a reason to start the war? Official top secret documents about that are open now..
MH17 in Ukraine is shot by Ukraine controlled by USA.


----------



## mdk (Oct 26, 2018)

Eugene said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > They only shoot down commercial airliners.
> ...



What about? What about? What about? *sniff*

Shot or get off the pot.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 26, 2018)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


Am I supposed to name dictators backed by USA?
I may also place here a list of all countries you invaded...it is very long


----------



## Eugene (Oct 26, 2018)

mdk said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


What else can you say?
You're the part of that murder machine...you're part of the cancer on earth's surface...
In hell you'll regret


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 26, 2018)

Eugene said:


> That is exactly whst American like to do.
> Remember Iranian civil Boeing shot down by pindos? And the one who gave that order was later awarded in the White House.
> What about plans for provocation in 1950s in Cuba when you really planned to shot down own plane so that it was a reason to start the war? Official top secret documents about that are open now..
> MH17 in Ukraine is shot by Ukraine controlled by USA.


Oh yeah, well, well, well, how come you don't have [m]any people of color ya racist xenophobe????


----------



## mdk (Oct 26, 2018)

Eugene said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...



Indeed. With enough practice and a small degree of luck, I hope to reach the level of morality and honesty the Russian government is renowned for.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 26, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...


What is Russia's interest in Syria, in the geopolitical sense?   What is it that benefits Russia, by aligning themselves with Syria and Assad?


----------



## Eugene (Oct 26, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


The main is national safety.
USA has created chaos in middle east and it is burning for decades. Refugees and terrorists come to us, drugs from Afghanistan.. Radical Islamists who  tend to move to former Soviet republics and to some Russian regions.

Than goes economical interest. Russia wouldn't like Qatar to build gas pipe to Europe throughout Syria.

Humanitarian aspect. USA is supporting Saudi who hate Iran and Syria. Syria was a conventional state not religious islamic with sharia law so it is not what Saudi wish to see. But Russia always stood for freedom. Religion, especially such as Solophites is no freedom for many people.

And geopolitical interest. If Russia doesn't be there USA will. No nation wants to be surrounded by inadequate enemy Empire.

Now tell me about American interest as you see it.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


If Syria is Russia's mess then why in the world Americans wouldn't get out of it and leave Syria for Russia to clean?

Republican member of the Virginia State Senate Richard Hayden Black* : *“*If the United States had just stayed out of it at that point, the war would be over by now*; people would be rebuilding, refugees would be returning back to Syria, but the United States rushed anti-Tank missiles, and we used these so-called moderate rebels as a conduit to supply al-Nusra, which is al-Qaeda in Syria,” he noted.

*“If we were not supporting the war in Syria*, I believe that the Syrians, combined with their allied forces from Iran, Lebanon and Russia… would move very steadily and restore the borders of Syria.”
*PressTV-Senator exposes Washington's ties with Daesh

Western nations promote terrorism.* Sadly, the French, British and American governments have *trained, armed and organized jihadist terrorists* from 60 foreign nations to invade and destabilize Syria.
when the news stops: Origins of the Syrian War, Richard H. Black, Senator of Virginia

German journalists:




The German journalists claim: weapons certified this way were coming directly to terrorists in Syria.
The Black Sea Route to Syria - OCCRP

Get out of Syria and get out of my home country of Ukraine and just by doing that you'll help a lot of people in Syria and Ukraine. But you WON'T. You (especially liberals like yourself, rightwinger)  prefer to help Deep State in their dirty geopolitical games and at the same time to pretend you "care" about civilians in those countries. *You already have shown how much you care when bombing ME countries and organizing the coup in Ukraine. *Thanks a lot.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 26, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...


so you still have to depend on the USA resources.....but then i can see why,your country aint even a top 10 world economy....fucking California dwarfs your countries economy...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 26, 2018)

y


Eugene said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...


the only fairy tale teller here is you...how many countries have you fuckers ruined?...


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 26, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> .how many countries have you fuckers ruined?...



*Let's count:*

For the past almost 16 years, the United States has been systematically destroying a region of the globe, bombing Afghanistan, Iraq, Pakistan, Libya, Somalia, Yemen, and Syria, not to mention the Philippines. The United States has “special forces” operating in two-thirds of the world’s countries and non-special forces in three-quarters of them.

The U.S. government as of 2017 provided military aid to 73% of the world’s dictatorships.

Here is Blum’s list of U.S. attempts to overthrow governments (* indicates success):

·      China 1949 to early 1960s

·      Albania 1949-53

·      East Germany 1950s

·      Iran 1953 *

·      Guatemala 1954 *

·      Costa Rica mid-1950s

·      Syria 1956-7

·      Egypt 1957

·      Indonesia 1957-8

·      British Guiana 1953-64 *

·      Iraq 1963 *

·      North Vietnam 1945-73

·      Cambodia 1955-70 *

·      Laos 1958 *, 1959 *, 1960 *

·      Ecuador 1960-63 *

·      Congo 1960 *

·      France 1965

·      Brazil 1962-64 *

·      Dominican Republic 1963 *

·      Cuba 1959 to present

·      Bolivia 1964 *

·      Indonesia 1965 *

·      Ghana 1966 *

·      Chile 1964-73 *

·      Greece 1967 *

·      Costa Rica 1970-71

·      Bolivia 1971 *

·      Australia 1973-75 *

·      Angola 1975, 1980s

·      Zaire 1975

·      Portugal 1974-76 *

·      Jamaica 1976-80 *

·      Seychelles 1979-81

·      Chad 1981-82 *

·      Grenada 1983 *

·      South Yemen 1982-84

·      Suriname 1982-84

·      Fiji 1987 *

·      Libya 1980s

·      Nicaragua 1981-90 *

·      Panama 1989 *

·      Bulgaria 1990 *

·      Albania 1991 *

·      Iraq 1991

·      Afghanistan 1980s *

·      Somalia 1993

·      Yugoslavia 1999-2000 *

·      Ecuador 2000 *

·      Afghanistan 2001 *

·      Venezuela 2002 *

·      Iraq 2003 *

·      Haiti 2004 *

·      Somalia 2007 to present

·      Honduras 2009

·      Libya 2011 *

·      Syria 2012

·      Ukraine 2014 *

Here is Blum’s list of nations bombed by the United States:

·      Korea and China 1950-53 (Korean War)

·      Guatemala 1954

·      Indonesia 1958

·      Cuba 1959-1961

·      Guatemala 1960

·      Congo 1964

·      Laos 1964-73

·      Vietnam 1961-73

·      Cambodia 1969-70

·      Guatemala 1967-69


Grenada 1983
Lebanon 1983, 1
l Salvador 1980s
Nicaragua 1980s
Iran 1987
Panama 1989
Iraq 1991 (Persian Gulf War)
Kuwait 1991
Somalia 1993
Bosnia 1994, 1995
Sudan 1998
Afghanistan 1998
Yugoslavia 1999
Yemen 2002
Iraq 1991-2003 (US/UK on regular basis)
Iraq 2003-2015
Afghanistan 2001-2015
Pakistan 2007-2015
Somalia 2007-8, 2011
Yemen 2009, 2011
Libya 2011, 2015
Syria 2014-2016
·       Zoltan Grossman provides the following list of all variety of hostile actions:

·       IRAN 1946, Nuclear threat, Soviet troops told to leave north.
YUGOSLAVIA 1946, Nuclear threat, naval Response to shoot-down of U.S. plane.
URUGUAY 1947, Nuclear threat, Bombers deployed as show of strength.
GREECE 1947-49, Command operation, U.S. directs extreme-right in civil war.
GERMANY 1948, Nuclear Threat, Atomic-capable bombers guard Berlin Airlift.
CHINA 1948-49, Troops/Marines evacuate Americans before Communist victory.
PHILIPPINES 1948-54, Command operation, CIA directs war against Huk Rebellion.
PUERTO RICO 1950, Command operation, Independence rebellion crushed in Ponce.
KOREA 1951-53 (-?), Troops, naval, bombing , nuclear threats, U.S./So. Korea fights China/No. Korea to stalemate; A-bomb threat in 1950, and against China in 1953. Still have bases.
IRAN 1953, Command Operation, CIA overthrows democracy, installs Shah.
VIETNAM 1954, Nuclear threat, French offered bombs to use against seige.
GUATEMALA 1954, Command operation, bombing, nuclear threat CIA directs exile invasion after new gov’t nationalized U.S. company lands; bombers based in Nicaragua.
EGYPT 1956, Nuclear threat, troops Soviets told to keep out of Suez crisis; Marines evacuate foreigners.
LEBANON l958, Troops, naval Army & Marine occupation against rebels.
IRAQ 1958, Nuclear threat, Iraq warned against invading Kuwait.
CHINA l958 Nuclear threat, China told not to move on Taiwan isles.
PANAMA 1958 Troops, Flag protests erupt into confrontation.
VIETNAM l960-75 Troops, naval, bombing, nuclear threats Fought South Vietnam revolt & North Vietnam, one million killed in longest U.S. war; atomic bomb threats in l968 and l969.
CUBA l961 Command operation, CIA-directed exile invasion fails.
GERMANY l961 Nuclear threat, Alert during Berlin Wall crisis.
LAOS 1962 Command operation, Military buildup during guerrilla war.
CUBA l962 Nuclear threat, naval Blockade during missile crisis; near-war with Soviet Union.
IRAQ 1963 Command operation, CIA organizes coup that killed president, brings Ba’ath Party to power, and Saddam Hussein back from exile to be head of the secret service.
PANAMA l964, Troops Panamanians shot for urging canal’s return.
INDONESIA l965, Command operation, Million killed in CIA-assisted army coup.
DOMINICAN REPUBLIC 1965-66, Troops, bombing Army & Marines land during election campaign.
GUATEMALA l966-67, Command operation, Green Berets intervene against rebels.
DETROIT l967, Troops, Army battles African Americans, 43 killed.
UNITED STATES l968 Troops After King is shot; over 21,000 soldiers in cities.
CAMBODIA l969-75, Bombing, troops, naval Up to 2 million killed in decade of bombing, starvation, and political chaos.
OMAN l970, Command operation, U.S. directs Iranian marine invasion.
LAOS l971-73, Command operation, bombing U.S. directs South Vietnamese invasion; “carpet-bombs” countryside.
SOUTH DAKOTA,  l973 Command operation, Army directs Wounded Knee siege of Lakotas.
MIDEAST 1973, Nuclear threat, World-wide alert during Mideast War.
CHILE 1973, Command operation, CIA-backed coup ousts elected marxist president.
CAMBODIA l975, Troops, bombing Gassing of captured ship Mayagüez, 28 troops die when copter shot down.
ANGOLA l976-9,2 Command operation, CIA assists South African-backed rebels.
IRAN l980 Troops, nuclear threat, aborted bombing Raid to rescue Embassy hostages; 8 troops die in copter-plane crash. Soviets warned not to get involved in revolution.
LIBYA l981, Naval jets Two Libyan jets shot down in maneuvers.
EL SALVADOR l981-92 , Command operation, troops Advisors, overflights aid anti-rebel war, soldiers briefly involved in hostage clash.
NICARAGUA l981-90, Command operation, naval CIA directs exile (Contra) invasions, plants harbor mines against revolution.
LEBANON l982-84, Naval, bombing, troops Marines expel PLO and back Phalangists, Navy bombs and shells Muslim positions. 241 Marines killed when Shi’a rebel bombs barracks.
GRENADA l983-84, Troops, bombing Invasion four years after revolution.
HONDURAS, l983-89, Troops, Maneuvers help build bases near borders.
IRAN, l984 Jets, Two Iranian jets shot down over Persian Gulf.
LIBYA l986 Bombing, naval Air strikes to topple Qaddafi gov’t.
BOLIVIA 1986 Troops, Army assists raids on cocaine region.
IRAN l987-88 Naval bombing, US intervenes on side of Iraq in war, defending reflagged tankers and shooting down civilian jet.
LIBYA 1989, Naval jets, Two Libyan jets shot down.
VIRGIN ISLANDS 1989, Troops, St. Croix Black unrest after storm.
PHILIPPINES 1989, Jets Air, cover provided for government against coup.
PANAMA 1989, Troops, bombing,  Nationalist government ousted by 27,000 soldiers, leaders arrested, 2000+ killed.
LIBERIA 1990, Troops, Foreigners evacuated during civil war.
SAUDI ARABIA, 1990-91, Troops, jets Iraq countered after invading Kuwait. 540,000 troops also stationed in Oman, Qatar, Bahrain, UAE, Israel.
IRAQ 1990-91 Bombing, troops, naval Blockade of Iraqi and Jordanian ports, air strikes; 200,000+ killed in invasion of Iraq and Kuwait; large-scale destruction of Iraqi military.
KUWAIT 1991 Naval, bombing, troops Kuwait royal family returned to throne.
IRAQ 1991-2003 Bombing, naval No-fly zone over Kurdish north, Shiite south; constant air strikes and naval-enforced economic sanctions
LOS ANGELES 1992 Troops Army, Marines deployed against anti-police uprising.
SOMALIA 1992-94 Troops, naval, bombing U.S.-led United Nations occupation during civil war; raids against one Mogadishu faction.
YUGOSLAVIA 1992-94 Naval NATO blockade of Serbia and Montenegro.
BOSNIA 1993-? Jets, bombing No-fly zone patrolled in civil war; downed jets, bombed Serbs.
HAITI 1994 Troops, naval Blockade against military government; troops restore President Aristide to office three years after coup.
ZAIRE (CONGO) 1996-97 Troops Troops at Rwandan Hutu refugee camps, in area where Congo revolution begins.
LIBERIA 1997 Troops Soldiers under fire during evacuation of foreigners.
ALBANIA 1997 Troops Soldiers under fire during evacuation of foreigners.
SUDAN 1998 Missiles Attack on pharmaceutical plant alleged to be “terrorist” nerve gas plant.
AFGHANISTAN 1998 Missiles Attack on former CIA training camps used by Islamic fundamentalist groups alleged to have attacked embassies.
IRAQ 1998 Bombing, Missiles Four days of intensive air strikes after weapons inspectors allege Iraqi obstructions.
YUGOSLAVIA 1999 Bombing, Missiles Heavy NATO air strikes after Serbia declines to withdraw from Kosovo. NATO occupation of Kosovo.
YEMEN 2000 Naval USS Cole, docked in Aden, bombed.
MACEDONIA 2001 Troops NATO forces deployed to move and disarm Albanian rebels.
UNITED STATES 2001 Jets, naval Reaction to hijacker attacks on New York, DC
AFGHANISTAN 2001-? Troops, bombing, missiles Massive U.S. mobilization to overthrow Taliban, hunt Al Qaeda fighters, install Karzai regime, and battle Taliban insurgency. More than 30,000 U.S. troops and numerous private security contractors carry our occupation.
YEMEN 2002 Missiles Predator drone missile attack on Al Qaeda, including a US citizen.
PHILIPPINES 2002-? Troops, naval Training mission for Philippine military fighting Abu Sayyaf rebels evolves into combat missions in Sulu Archipelago, west of Mindanao.
COLOMBIA 2003-? Troops US special forces sent to rebel zone to back up Colombian military protecting oil pipeline.
IRAQ 2003-11 Troops, naval, bombing, missiles Saddam regime toppled in Baghdad. More than 250,000 U.S. personnel participate in invasion. US and UK forces occupy country and battle Sunni and Shi’ite insurgencies. More than 160,000 troops and numerous private contractors carry out occupation and build large permanent bases.
LIBERIA 2003 Troops Brief involvement in peacekeeping force as rebels drove out leader.
HAITI 2004-05 Troops, naval Marines & Army land after right-wing rebels oust elected President Aristide, who was advised to leave by Washington.
PAKISTAN 2005-? Missiles, bombing, covert operation CIA missile and air strikes and Special Forces raids on alleged Al Qaeda and Taliban refuge villages kill multiple civilians. Drone attacks also on Pakistani Mehsud network.
SOMALIA 2006-? Missiles, naval, troops, command operation Special Forces advise Ethiopian invasion that topples Islamist government; AC-130 strikes, Cruise missile attacks and helicopter raids against Islamist rebels; naval blockade against “pirates” and insurgents.
SYRIA 2008 Troops Special Forces in helicopter raid 5 miles from Iraq kill 8 Syrian civilians
YEMEN 2009-? Missiles, command operation Cruise missile attack on Al Qaeda kills 49 civilians; Yemeni military assaults on rebels
LIBYA 2011-? Bombing, missiles, troops, command operation NATO coordinates air strikes and missile attacks against Qaddafi government during uprising by rebel army. Periodic Special Forces raids against Islamist insurgents.
IRAQ 2014-? Bombing, missiles, troops, command operation

U.S. Wars and Hostile Actions: A List

*Oh, I'm so sorry, it's not Russia who f*cked those ^ countries up, it's USA, what a surprise!*







Do those^ faces seem familiar to you?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 26, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...



Yes you are, or you would realize that American troops are in Iraq working with the Iraqi military to destroy ISIS.  I should know.  My daughter is there.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 26, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > .how many countries have you fuckers ruined?...
> ...



You keep saying this like it is a bad thing.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 26, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...



WTF is a pindo?


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 26, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Oh, that is now called _working with Iraqis _... Good to know.

Mosul: (Reuters)

MOSUL, Iraq (Reuters) - The Iraqis who have come home to Mosul’s Old City knew it would be hard living in the rubble left by the battle against Islamic State, but there is one aspect of their surroundings they are finding unbearable seven months on.

Local residents and officials in predominantly Sunni Mosul say there are also* thousands of civilian bodies yet to be retrieved from the ruins.*

“I don’t want my children to have to walk past dead bodies in the street every day,” said Abdelrazaq Abdullah, back with his wife and three children in the quarter where the militants made their last stand in July against Iraqi and U.S.-led coalition forces.

Battle over bodies rages quietly in Iraq's Mosul long after Islamic State defeat | Reuters


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 26, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...



So what is your point?  ISIS is no longer there!


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 26, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


I just wonder: don't you have a bad conscience for destroying so many countries and innocent people's lives?

If not then stop pointing fingers on Russia for the crimes your government keeps alleging and Soros Media  keeps spinnung.
P.S. "Do not blame the mirror if your face is ugly", a Russian saying.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 26, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Are you such naive or just pretending to be?

I actually wouldn't give a sh*t if you only kept harming yourselves but you keep destabilizing all the world and blaming somebody else for that (Russia, for example). Grow up, take the responsibility, condemn all your crimes against the humanity and get out of my home country of Ukraine which Obama's administration+Soros have occupied since 2014. We do NOT need you there to tell us how to live, whom to hate, whom to love and whom to be with.


----------



## Baron (Oct 26, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > .how many countries have you fuckers ruined?...
> ...



All wars started by Deep State are good wars.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 26, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > .how many countries have you fuckers ruined?...
> ...


why is the soviet union missing from that list, we actually did quite nice breaking their commie backs


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 26, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > .how many countries have you fuckers ruined?...
> ...


not what i asked was it?.....


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Oct 26, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...




I listed commie dictator murders of the USSR

list the USA's dictators cupcake?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 27, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...



Shut up you disgusting Communist apologist!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 27, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...



Why don't you go kick the Russians out?  They invaded.  We didn't, you incredible dumbass!


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> My daughter is there.


Mocking and torturing prisoners?
In that case will make a great career...usually such beings grow up to the CIA chief.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Who invaded? Ukraine is part of Russia!
And even taking that into account Russia didn't invade Ukraine but you pindos organized a bloody coup which led to a war.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 27, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter is there.
> ...



No.  That mocking might hurt their self esteem.  They prefer to rain down artillery shells down on their poor little noggins.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 27, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...



Ukraine is an independent country you stupid dipshit!

You still haven't explained what a pindo is. We don't speak Russian!

Never mind!  You bore me with your pathetic whining.  I thought Russians had testicles.  I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Even those murders who rule usa officially confirmed they have no evidence of Russian army in Ukraine. I'd rather add unfortunately. Ukraine must be liberated. 
I say that as have right to say it. I was born in Ukraine and had to leave it after it was occupied by USA backed nazi. All my ancestors were cossacks in Ukraine since ancient days and supposed to be called Ukrainians but such nation doesn't really exist. 

Not pindo but PINDOS. It is not Russian word but international...cane from Greek if I am not mistaken. Snd got wide spreading after our troops met American cowards in military uniform.
Are you banned in Google?
Go and find out who you are!


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


You pindos don't know what war is.
You just know how it looks in movies and in news.
But as far as I can judge soon you will know what is the war and how it looks when coming to your city and house. Your authorities do everything to start a war...well we are ready, what about you, comfort lovers?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...


U.S. backed Nazi's.........lol.........Hitler and Stalin were both power hungry.........they made a deal to divide Poland before Poland was invaded.......Poland was attacked by both sides.............Russian took more land in Poland than Hitler did.........they were positioning themselves for a future fight...............

When the War ended .........did Russian give Poland back......no they took it................and built a Wall to keep people in.........................

If they were liberating them............they would have allowed Poland to be a country again.......the Cold War began.........and used other nations in the world to fight it hot..........with both sides supporting one side or another...........Like the Middle East where Russia armed the Arab League to destroy Israel.............and in 2 cases they tried to with massive Russian military equipment and lost...........

Russia was no angel............Stalin was no angel........spare me the one sided outrage.........both sides have skeletons in their closet.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Oct 27, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Silent Warrior said:
> 
> 
> > The Russian government and the US government decided to race their fastest cars against each other. The US car won. It was reported in the US news that the US had won. It was reported in the Russian news that the Russian car finished second, but the US car was next to last. Stratford57 and eugene ignorantly swallowed it hook line and sinker and proudly proclaimed their superiority.
> ...



Here is what I know and that Stalin was better at Genocide than Hitler... Ask the Ukraine!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...


Did you thump your chest when you said that...............utter BS.........everyone says that until it begins..........then they say what have we done...............

There isn't glory in War.........only death and destruction.........

Let you in on a little secret...............ISIS's goal was not to win.........it was to die to cause WWIII.......and get the East and West to kill each other...............In theology Syria is the center of the Universe for their distorted prophecy..........should we go to War we will be doing exactly what they wanted.................and no one wins it..................

Stupidity wants a World War.........and there are many stupid people in this world....


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 27, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...


A day ago Alexander Hug told he had NOT seen any Russian troops in Donbas for more than 4 years he was monitoring the situation there. FP published that interview but then realized they had told the _uncomfortable truth_ and quickly made a correction.
Foreign Policy:

_Correction, October 25, 2018: Alexander Hug is the deputy head of the OSCE’s observer mission in Ukraine. An earlier version described him as the head. Clarification, October 25, 2018: In an earlier version, *Hug stated that OSCE had not seen direct evidence of Russian involvement in eastern Ukraine. *We have removed this remark, as it did not convey his intended view. He goes on to cite facts and observations that his monitors have recorded._

Translation: there is NO Russian involvement in Ukraine but we don’t want you to know about it.

Counting the Dead in Europe’s Forgotten War

Poor Western people who rely on their Media, and they are trying *to convince us *that their fake stories ARE the truth.

Hey, Admiral Rockwell Tory, Russians have NOT invaded my home country of Ukraine, Washington has.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2018)

Putin admits Russian military presence in Ukraine for first time


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 27, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...




How does a murder confirm anything?  That is a verb in most cases and a noun that is not a person in other cases.  Your ignorance is showing yet again.

I looked up the word "pindos".  I wanted you to realize that the word is not as widespread as you think it is.

"A popular Russian mildly pejorative term for USA citizens, often imagined as a stereotypical fat American patriot. In the plural form it may mean the whole USA."

My answer to your insult is very simple:  Fuck off and die!

That's one of about 10 different definitions in different languages.  If you are basically uneducated in English and have to resort to using obscure Russian terms, that speaks volumes of your intellect.

Personally, I find your ignorance as repulsive as I find most Russkis.  Your freedom to post such drivel on this forum must be a new concept for you.  It reeks of hypocrisy.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 27, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > Silent Warrior said:
> ...


There was no genocide in Ukraine before Kiev junta and its Washington bosses occupied her. What they have been doing to us since 2014 the history will call genocide as soon as the truth breaks through the thick Western lies and propaganda,

However Western Media keeps telling you about  "Holodomor" in Ukraine. It's half true but half lies. It was the result of Stalin's poor economy program.  Stalin did that to all people *all over the USSR*, including Russia, Ukraine and Kazakhstan. My relatives from Russian towns Kursk and Belgorod were telling us children how terrible it was* there. *
Soviet famine of 1932–33 - Wikipedia

Also Stalin by his nationality was a Georgian, not Russian (his real name was Jugashvili), so stop blaming Russians and start blaming Georgians for change.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 27, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...




I served in the military as did my father, son, and daughter.  You are simply full of shit!  I spent what seemed like months trailing those garbage scows of the Soviet Navy around the world during the Cold War.  They look especially good through the periscope of a submarine, and would last about a minute in a shooting war with the US.  Their aircraft are mostly 1950s technology that has never been upgraded.  You have some good stuff, but their conscript crews suck!


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 27, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Personally, I find your ignorance as repulsive as I find most Russkis.  Your freedom to post such drivel on this forum must be a new concept for you.  It reeks of hypocrisy.


Obviously, you are very good in only one thing: calling names.

Just one simple  question: how can an ignorant person like yourself judge if somebody else is ignorant or not?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...


The Great Depression was felt by everyone on the planet.....not an excuse for what Stalin did........but in times of great calamity..............people take advantage of the situation and come to power...........Hitler did the same............

Stalin was the leader of Russia.......and that is a historical fact.............not to be white washed with saying he was Georgian..........that is an excuse.............and nothing more.

This thread is about 2 things.....being trolled by 1 Russian who wanted a pissing contest with Americans.............for which  he has succeeded................and

2.  The shithole situation in Syria.............which is still a major mess...........Syria has become the battleground for major players in the region and the world.....pitted against each other with different objectives..............Like quick sand everyone is neck deep in it.................and  no one knows how to really get out of the pit....................all with different goals there......and all against each other................Complete mess...........just as ISIS WANTED.............a Peaceful end there from the players or escalation...................that is main issue............or we let ISIS win..................This was what they wanted............They knew they couldn't win ...............that wasn't their mission............There mission was to start WWIII over some shit hole desert.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 27, 2018)

Eugene said:


> I am angry as never before.
> US plane was coordinating terrorists' drones attack against Russian base in Syria.
> All the drones are shot down but American plane - not. Why, damn? Terrorists must be punished!!!
> Kremlin Alarmed by Report That U.S. Led Drone Attack on Russian Base in Syria
> ...


The US would respond with a fury of attacks if a plane is shot down...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 27, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Putin admits Russian military presence in Ukraine for first time


A quote from your link:
Putin said: “We never said there were not people there who carried out certain tasks including in the military sphere.” He insisted this was not the same as regular Russian troops.

Where did Putin admitted his military presence? It was just a spin from Guardian. I have listened to ALL Putin's speeches and interviews. He kept saying there were Russian citizens who went to support (it's a big difference with regular Russian troops)their relatives and friends in Donbass when Kiev started the war against its own people. Was Putin supposed to stop them? What you, Western people, DO NOT understand is that Russians and Ukrainians are the same people artificially separated. So Ukrainians have families in Russia and visa versa.

FYI, there were Georgians, Lithuanians, Americans etc. fighting against Donbass civilians just because they did not support American invasion and voted for separation from Ukraine after the coup. That what you have to pay attention to: *Kiev came to Donbass to kill their civilians, and that is called genocide. *
Dangerous Propaganda: Network Close To NATO Military Leader Fueled Ukraine Conflict - SPIEGEL ONLINE - International


*Americans have been carefully shielded from the ugly underbelly of Ukraine’s* Maidan uprising in 2014 that overthrew the elected president and installed a U.S.-backed, fiercely anti-Russian regime which has unleashed armed neo-Nazis. But a French documentary has dared to expose this grim reality, as Gilbert Doctorow describes.
A Look at Ukraine's Dark Side


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Putin admits Russian military presence in Ukraine for first time
> ...


Military advisers...........we know what that means...............neither side is squeaky clean............Please don't say that isn't the case...................that isn't realistic.....

And there are no real solutions to the shit hole in Syria either...............it is a mess............so let's call each other names and avoid the situation there..................

I'll be quite honest..........I don't know any real solution to what I'm seeing there.  Other than killing ISIS and getting the fuck out.............but in that..........we abandon the Kurds...............and there are a whole lot of them there now............If the powers to be decide to kill them after we leave.................They aren't going down without a fight.............they have been killed by everyone...........and are some of the toughest fighters in the neighborhood now.........why Turkey wants them dead so bad................and Syria.......Iraq.............Iran.............they all were used to killing them without casualties for so long they don't know what to do when they get their asses handed to them by the Kurds now.............it's a mess.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2018)

I do realize it's impossible for you to change your opinion about your ugly authorities and what they are doing. 
I do write very unpleasant things about pindos in common but that is true. I judge basing on own experience as well while you never been in Russia...writing absolute bs got from your massive long lasting propaganda.

I was asked what are Russia's aim in Syria and gave answer. I asked the same about USA and still not even a word. 

Admiral Rockwell Tory you are right, my English is bad...but it is a bit better than my German and Japanese... What about your Russian and Ukrainian? They are at zero level. Should I conclude your are as stupid as an oak? According to your theory - yes.

Stalin was Georgian by origin but he didn't rule Russia, he ruled USSR. And nobody in our country looked at the nationality, we were equal.
Stalin did mistakes but his genius ruling saved the world as it allowed USSR to get prepared to war in absolute isolation and to win it while Brits sat quietly in their island and pindos had business to Hitler. Stalin rebuilt huge country after total ruining.
And there was never a genocide!
How can you say about genocide while you  terminated all original population of the whole continent?

Military advisers... they do present in Ukraine as well as pindos, British and french ones present in Syria consulting and training terrorists. 

Sorry for trolling but your ignorance and inability for fact-to-fact dialogue pushed me towards that style.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 27, 2018)

Eugene said:


> I do realize it's impossible for you to change your opinion about your ugly authorities and what they are doing.
> I do write very unpleasant things about pindos in common but that is true. I judge basing on own experience as well while you never been in Russia...writing absolute bs got from your massive long lasting propaganda.
> 
> I was asked what are Russia's aim in Syria and gave answer. I asked the same about USA and still not even a word.
> ...


From my point of view you, Eugene, are one of the most honest and educated people on this forum. When it comes to Russia and Ukraine your posts are priceless. The only thing I can't agree with you is Stalin and his role in USSR history.

But when Western people are blaming modern Russia for what USSR has done they should know that *none of USSR leaders* (except for a traitor Gorbachev, whom the West admires as a hero for collapsing USSR)* were Russians*: Lenin was a Jew, Stalin (his real name was Jougashvili) was a Georgian, Khrushchev and Brezhnev were from Ukraine.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> The only thing I can't agree with you is Stalin and his role in USSR history.


Frankly speaking I never thought Stalin was great leader until I began check history more thoroughly.

What we all...most of us know about him - a lot of imprisoned and executed.
But why don't we take into account the time he ruled the country and what happened in it and in international affairs. USSR just appeared, west is isolating it though country is ruined after ww1 and civil war. West does much to take as much from Russia as it can send spies and sponsoring terrorists. We lost many territories - Finland, Poland, could hardly keep Far East...

Other leaders of other countries in similar conditions were same determined.

It is better to check the results.
Poor agreecultural country with uneducated population becomes highly industrialized and 80% educated by 1940.
Wins ww2 while world economic leaders either surrendered or kept aside.
Then rebuilding country and developing industry and science inspite of western opposition and threats.
Life lengthl and quality increased greatly.
Free education and medical care for everyone.
Stalin allowed private business (artels), which were very popular and even produced weapon for army while ww2...

Same as with Putin. Just check macroeconomic figures to realize how much he has done for Russia.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 27, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Looks like something may come out of this:

ISTANBUL, October 27. /TASS/. Leaders of Russia, Germany, France and Turkey have begun four-party talks on Syria in Istanbul’s Vahdettin Pavilion, an official residence of Turkey’s president and a state guest house.

The Kremlin had reported earlier that the four-party talks in Istanbul were expected to focus on the political solution to the Syria crisis, on further steps strengthening security and stability, on conditions for the return of refugees and on restoration of the country’s social and economic infrastructure.

UN Special Envoy for Syria Staffan de Mistura, who will step down in late November, is scheduled to brief the summit’s participants. De Mistura said earlier that he wants to remind the four leaders that after localizing the problem in Idlib, an international consensus is necessary to support UN actions on establishing a constitutional committee.

Kremlin Spokesman Dmitry Peskov acknowledged that the countries have different approaches, but noted that "overall everybody wants to see a political solution in Syria."

"That is a common goal, while certain disagreements may exist regarding the instruments and tactics," he explained. "Now we are speaking about a combination of various formats in order to compare notes, to hold discussions and try to find the common ground," Peskov said.

Syria summit of Russian, German, French, Turkish leaders begins in Istanbul


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...


They can talk all they want............the Hate for each other from many groups is extreme..............

Perhaps they can find a way out of it..............but given 7 years plus of War........will be very tough.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 27, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Trying to solve the conflict diplomatically is a lot better than bombing civilians, don't you think?

Those talks have just started, let's see what they figure out all together.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...


Of course.......we'll see what they come up with.......betcha they feed the Kurds to the wolves..........


----------



## Eugene (Oct 28, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


What Kurds do you mean? Those backed by USA?
If they are not idiots they could ask Russia for help in relations to Turkey. It is exactly what is done by the 
*Reconciliation Center for Syria.*


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 28, 2018)

Eugene said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...


They tried to deal with Assad.........said they'd support Assad if he and Syria would recognize them and give them a voice in the country...........All they want is a place to live and not persecuted................Assad didn't agree with them............

There are 20 million of them in Syria, Iraq, Iran.............and all 3 countries have historically killed them........Turkey hates them even though most of Turkey are Kurdish.........which is exactly why Turkey doesn't want them there....and kills them too..........

They have killed probably more ISIS than any other group in the region.........Some of the toughest fighters in the region.  Why..........because they have learned fight or die.............in this region.


----------

